
Derek – Add the missing “curator” role back to GitHub - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/derek
======
ocdtrekkie
I'm still really amazed sometimes GitHub hasn't added more roles for people to
work with issues without getting push access. There's been a few repos where
I've done a lot of issue triage, but been unable to be granted rights to
closed or edit issues, without being granted access to the repo that is
neither justifiably warranted nor desired by me.

It sounds like this is a solid patch for that missing feature set.

~~~
alexellisuk
Thank you. Is there anything else you would find useful in Derek?

